# SOCOM Seeks New Lightweight Medium Machine Gun



## BloodStripe (Oct 17, 2017)

This posting to FedBizOpps is from May 2017, and a change was issued in August 2017, so it's a little dated, however SOCOM & MARSOC are seeking a new Lightweight Medium Machine Gun (LWMMG), capable of firing .338 NM belt fed rounds, firing between 500-600 rds per minute and weigh no more than 24lbs unloaded. They are anticipating to purchase 5,000 of these.

I am curious too as to whatever happened to the GD LWMMG they were developing several years ago as it appears SOCOM is trying to pit industry against the same salient characteristics against it.

FBO Link

General Dynamics LWMMG


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2017)

General Dynamics is the only company I know of that has the working prototype, 22lbs, .338NM polymer. It's a hell of a round and overdue. Who else is on this?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 17, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> General Dynamics is the only company I know of that has the working prototype, 22lbs, .338NM polymer. It's a hell of a round and overdue. Who else is on this?



More than likey there won't be a published response as to who all responded and what their response was.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 17, 2017)

If the specs are accurate, it appears pretty impressive. 

Although, I wouldn't exactly call it a "Lightweight" MG, more like a mid weight.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 18, 2017)

@Centermass where do you see the cut off weight between light and mid weight? I'm purely curious.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 18, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> @Centermass where do you see the cut off weight between light and mid weight? I'm purely curious.



After humping a 60 for a year and a half, and knowing how much a .50, 249 and an M-4 all weigh, I'd say 18-20 lbs. Realistically, the barrel and caliber are the 2 main kickers when it comes to weight, on one of these weapons.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2017)

24 lbs of gun. 400-1000 rounds of ammo depending on if you have an AG, body armor, batteries, nods...

100+lbs of lightweight gear;)


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2017)

DoD: We've shaved 2 lbs. off of your carbines but here's some gear that increases your lethality.
Joe: That sounds great!
DoD: We took another two pounds off of your radio.
Joe: But I added 6 lbs. of batteries to make up for the decreased battery life.
DoD: We reduced your body armor by 5 lbs. and helmet by 3. Here's  some NVG's for increased lethality and side plates for better survivability.
Joe: Awesome! Hey, I can barely move, my back's killing me, and I'm constantly on the verge of being a heat casualty.
DoD: BUT WE GAVE YOU LIGHTWEIGHT GEAR! SOLDIERS ARE NEVER HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> DoD: We've shaved 2 lbs. off of your carbines but here's some gear that increases your lethality.
> Joe: That sounds great!
> DoD: We took another two pounds off of your radio.
> Joe: But I added 6 lbs. of batteries to make up for the decreased battery life.
> ...



And it's all Contracting's fault.


----------

